# aus nem Applet Variablen übergeben



## fraenzer (9. Jul 2004)

Hi!

Hab nur ne allgemeine Frage zu obigem Problem.

Wenn ich in nem Applet ne URLConnection bastle, und zwar zu irgendner php-Page, kann ich dann an die URL hinten Variablen aus dem Applet dranhängen.

Beispiel:

Im Applet die Variablen heißen var1 und var2.

Wenn ich als URL dann z.B. "www.blabla.de/test.php?var1=var1 & var2=var2" eingebe, kann ich dann meine beiden Variablen im php-Quelltext von test.php weiterverwenden?

Schonmal danke für Eure Hilfe!!!

mfg

fraenzer


----------



## theomega (10. Jul 2004)

ja, klar, allerdings mußte auf folgendes aufpassen:
1. Die gesamte URL darf nicht länger als 255 Zeichen werden, du kannst also keine langen Texte übergeben
2. vor und hinter der & gehört kein Leerzeichen!

Grüße
TO


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2004)

Supi, hat wunderbar funktioniert, danke!

mfg

fraenzer


----------

